# jack plate on jon boat



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a 1436 jon boat with a 15 hp 2 stroke short shaft. the cav plate is about 2 inches lower than the bottom of the boat. i am getting 25.5 solo now. i was thinking about getting a bobs mini jack plate the narrow one. does anyone know if it will work?? or have a similar set up?? thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Simplify... 

Beater plate on a work jon, put together for 6 dollars.

                                     ;D

The hull is an Alumacraft 1236 with a 15 inch transom,
the outboard used is a 20 inch shaft 2 hp Honda, jack it up guys.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

nice.  the transom on my boat is for a short shaft and i have a short shaft. i'm wondering if i jack it up 2.5" am im gonna have blowout with just me in the boat? im trying to run even shallower and faster. any idea?? like i said the cav plate on motor is about 2 inches lower than bottom of boat and im getting 25.5mph by myself. if i jack cav plate up even with or a lil higher than bottom of boat will i get blowout?? anyone know?? thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

For your basic setup, a flat bottom jon with a stock prop,
using the same style beater plate you could get by
mounting the outboard with the cav plate 3/8 to 1/2 inch
above the bottom of the hull. That would be close enough for your purposes.

previous post...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1268071133


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

ok cool, thanks. do you think i will get 1 or 2 more mph's??


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

My guess based on past boats I've owned is yes.
Balancing the load, trim angle of the outboard and propeller
can all be tweaked to improve performance.
But, is it worth the effort if all you are doing is fishing?

Not like we're discussing racing for money here...


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

yea thats a really good point. haha. thanks for all your help!


----------



## jonathantaylor (Mar 18, 2010)

I have the same set up. I have been wanting to try this myself mainly to run shallower. Let me know what you find out. I have been tossing around the idea of making a jack plate.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

yea i'll let you know if i ever get around to doing it. i wish someone who already has this set up with a jack plate would let us know, so i know what im gettin in to! i'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## jonathantaylor (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought about using one of these.  Has any body here used one?


----------

